# Home Depots Garden Sheds / Buildings / Barns



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone of you buy or know of anayone that has the Home Depot stick built buildings that they sell. They have quite a few nice designs, prices are a bit steep, but I guess you could build for about 60% of the asking prices if you built it yourself. I ama thinking hard about one of the two story buildings, so I camn put the wifes beanie baby collection up in the upper level as well as the motherinlaw when she visits, and some of my equipment in the lower half. I am fast running out of room to keep things under roof, and can't really take on building a building like these anymore due to bad shoulders and elbows, so I just may have to buy it and have it built, instead of building it myself.


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Chipmaker
Instead of buying a package from Home Depot,Why not
make up a material list a take it to a local lumber yard if you have one in your area.Might save yourself some money on materials,and then have someone build it for you.I know here
in the Northeast Home Depot isn't cheap on lumber.
If you need any help with a material list let me know the size and
and layout of the building,I'll be glad to make you a material list
and email it to you.
rjj


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i agree chipmaker, but instead of home depot, id find a local guy... i had one made and it wascheaper than if i bought a hd one , they built it to my specs and delivered it... plus your helping a neighbor...


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know about your areas, but around here, the ag classes at the local Joint Vocational School (Career & Technology Center) build them at the cost of the materials.


----------

